# CNC for inlay



## CBAcharlie

Anyone out there have the experience with a cnc machine. I'm looking for a good recommendation from someone who has "been there, done it " before I spend my hard earned money. 
I don't want to build a rocket ship, but would like to use the automated process to cut positive and negative inlay 
Instead of a hand held router with an inlay kit. 
I'm a retired state employee so of course I'm cheap but I'd like to keep it around $1500….even less if it's possible.
I'm looking for one that I can set up in the house and simply plug in the flash drive in my shop and go. I did look at the Piranha demonstrated by Rockler. Open for suggestions


----------



## rtbrmb

Charlie;

Welcome to lumberjocks-I am an active state employee and have owned my CNC Shark for a few years now. I was able to get mine from a Rockler store in Detroit- a customer purchased it and assembled it & realized it was too small for what he wanted. So I was able to get mine at a very nice discount.

I have a basement workshop & this was the biggest machine that would fit in my shop. I can machine a piece ~12" X 36" with a Z travel of 6".

I made these coasters for Christmas gifts using the V-carve inlay method. There are a couple of very good tutorials on this method on YouTube. Here is a picture of one of the Michigan coasters (pocket & inlay) before glue up.










Bill in MI


----------



## Finn

I have done well over 2000 inlays in the past 9 years and have done most of them with a $15, used, scroll saw. Do a search for 'double bevel inlay" and you will see how I have done this.


----------

